# New computer



## Strauts (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi! 
I'm building a new pc, and I got some parts listed up, but thought it would be a good idea to post here to get advice before i push the "buy" button 

I have graphic card, hard disk and power supply already.
graphic card: Zotac GeForce GTX 470
Power supply: Real Power M620

These are the parts I'm thinking about buying. 

Motherboard:ASUS Rampage III Extreme, Socket-1366
ATX, X58, DDR3, 4xPCIe(2.0)x16, ROG Connect, BlueTooth, SATA 6Gb's, USB 3.0

CPU:Intel Core™ i7 Quad Processor i7-2600K
3,4GHz, Socket LGA1155, 8MB, Boxed

Ram: Corsair Dominator DDR3 1600MHz 4GB CL8
Kit w/2x 2GB XMS3 modules, CL8-8-8-24, 1.5V, for AMD Phenom II, 240pin

Cabinett: CM Storm Scout Midi Tower Black
Vifter: 1x 140mm Front, 1x 140mm Topp, 1x 120mm Bak, Red LEDs, Window


I was wondering how well these components match up, any parts I should switch out or any other helpful information. Especially the motherboard and CPU, does the socket match? Thanks!


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Motherboard and CPU are not compatible. CPU is a socket 1155, mobo is 1366. You need a P67 motherboard if you're going to use that CPU.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Something like this would work if you want a socket 1155.
Newegg.com - MSI P67A-GD65 (B3) LGA 1155 Intel P67 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard


----------



## Strauts (Feb 16, 2010)

Does the socket have anything to do with the performance at all?


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

The processor would impact the performance the socket is just a place for the CPU to sit. If you're building a new system and want the latest hardware go with the socket 1155 CPU and Mobo. If you want to save money for for 1156 cpu and mobo.


----------



## Strauts (Feb 16, 2010)

Well, I want to be able to run Guild Wars 2 at maximum settings when it comes out, that's kinda the goal 

Sorry, I'm not that experienced with computer parts, but what is mobo?.. :/ 


would these do? 

Motherboard:

MSI P67A-GD65 (B3) LGA 1155 Intel P67 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard

CPU:
Intel Core™ i7 Quad Processor i7-2600K
3,4GHz, Socket LGA1155, 8MB, Boxed

or 

Intel Core™ i7 Quad Processor i7-2600
3,4GHz, Socket LGA1155, 8MB, Boxed

I'm not really that concerned about the cost, but more the performance.


----------



## duanomo (Dec 30, 2010)

mobo = motherboard


----------



## Strauts (Feb 16, 2010)

Sorry, linked the wrong motherboard. Meant this one 

ASUS P7P55D-E PRO, Socket-1156
ATX, P55, DDR3, 2xPCIe(2.0)x16, GbLAN, SATA 6Gb/s, USB 3.0

I was hoping to be able to buy every part needed on this Norwegian store called Komplett. They however don't have any motherboards above 1500 with 1155/1156 socket. But if it will be able to run well with GW2 I'm more than happy.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Those would work fine. The "K" on the i7 processors (and i5) indicates an unlocked multiplier which is useful for overclocking the CPU.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Nope, the ASUS is socket 1156 and won't work with a 1155 CPU.


----------



## Strauts (Feb 16, 2010)

Guess I missread, but read the 1155 and 1156 socket went along. 

How about the same motherboard with 
Intel Core™ i7 Quad Processor i7-870
2,93GHz, Socket LGA1156, 8MB, Boxed?


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Doesn't look like they have any Socket 1155 in stock at the moment. You may just want to go with an 1156 instead or wait a while.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

The i7 870 is a nice CPU that would work the socket 1156 motherboard.


----------



## Strauts (Feb 16, 2010)

Alright, and you think these will be able to run games in the near future, like GW2 to it's fullest? I've heard the CPU and Motherboard is the most important components in a computer, but I don't know how much that means I have to spend on it


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

For games the video card plays a huge role. The CPU makes more of a difference depending on the game, a lot of games are GPU (video) dependent. It's hard to say what performance would be like in GW2, you can always want until it's released and check out the performance comparisons or benchmarks.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The 1366 socket with the i7 9xx cpu is still the top dog in the line up, tri-channel ram vs dual and until the fixed version of p67 chipset is re-released and proven I would not be hot to jump on it.

The Sabretooth is a very good board> Newegg.com - ASUS Sabertooth X58 LGA 1366 Intel X58 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard
Along with the i7 960 > Newegg.com - Intel Core i7-960 Bloomfield 3.2GHz 8MB L3 Cache LGA 1366 130W Quad-Core Desktop Processor BX80601960


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Here's an interesting article on GPU and CPU scaling, you can probably find others:
GTX 480 VS Radeon 5970 - CPU/GPU performance and scaling


----------



## Strauts (Feb 16, 2010)

How does these look then?
My current graphic card runs Shogun 2: Total war at full stats with no problem (Tried in another computer)

ASUS P6X58D Premium, Socket-1366
ATX, X58, DDR3, 3xPCIe(2.0)x16, 2xGbLAN, Firewire, SATA 6Gb/s, USB 3.0

Intel Core™ i7 Quad Processor i7-960
Socket 1366


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

How many Video card are you planning to run?
The P6X58X supports 3 @x16x8x8 if you not going to run 3 save the money and get the Sabretooth which will support 2 at x16x16 or 3 @x16x4x4, which also has a 5yr vs 3yr warranty.

For Ram you want tri-channel(3 matched sticks) of DDR3 1600 @ 1.65v.


----------



## Strauts (Feb 16, 2010)

Probably just two. 
How about this one then?
ASUS SABERTOOTH X58, Socket-1366
ATX, X58, DDR3, 3xPCIe(2.0)x16, GbLAN, FireWire, TUF, CeraM!X, SATA6Gb/s, USB3.0

But would i still want 3 matching sticks of DDR3 with a motherboard with only 4 ram spots?


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

With i7 and Socket 1366 you want tri-channel (3 sticks) although dual channel would be fine if you went with 2 sticks.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The Sabertooth has 6 ram slots, all x58 boards are tri-channel.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

JMPC said:


> With i7 and Socket 1366 you want tri-channel (3 sticks) although dual channel would be fine if you went with 2 sticks.



Dual channel on the i7 9xx series negates the advantage of using the 900 series CPU, to use dual channel would make it equal to a 800 series 1156 socket CPU.


----------



## Strauts (Feb 16, 2010)

Alright, but is the ASUS SABERTOOTH X58, Socket-1366 a good motherboard at this time?

Also, is there any specific brand I would want to use for Ram?

How are these for example? 

Corsair XMS3 DDR3 1600MHz 6GB CL9
Kit w/3x 2GB XMS3 modules, CL9-9-9-24, for Core i7


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The Sabertooth is a very good board.

Here are the 2 I've been using depending on price> Newegg.com - Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, LED LCD TV, Digital Cameras and more!


----------



## Strauts (Feb 16, 2010)

Okay, thanks. However, that brand ain't available for purchase in any of the internet stores in my country.. As far as I've been told Newegg doesn't ship internationally.. atleast to where i live. It's also an advantage to have the company I'm buying CPU and Motherboard from in my country, considering when it comes to warranty. So if i was to order RAM internationally that would add quite a bit to the transport cost, suddenly making the Ram cost 50$ more. Which i may rather been using on optionally better ram chips. However I'm not an expert....

The brands available here is: Corsair, Kingston and Crucial 

Any tips? :/


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Crucial would be my choice, DDR3 1600 1.65v max, at least 9-9-9 timings the lower the better.


----------



## Strauts (Feb 16, 2010)

Crucial DDR3 BallistiX 1600MHz 6GB CL8
Kit w/3x 2GB BallistiX modules, CL8-8-8-24, 1.65V, for Core i7

These look like they'll do the trick.. or?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yep they'll work well.


----------



## Strauts (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice! 

So I ended up with this in my order list now, just wanted you to see it before I buy it 


CM Storm Scout Midi Tower Black
Intel Core™ i7 Quad Processor i7-960
ASUS SABERTOOTH X58, Socket-1366
Crucial DDR3 BallistiX 1600MHz 6GB CL8

(I have hard disk and Graphic card)

Also, would it be wise to get some extra cooling for CPU and RAM when I'm using this amount of money on it?

The store has these listed as accessories for the ram and CPU I've listed above:

Corsair DOMINATOR Airflow Fan
supports up to 6 Memory Modules in a Motherboard Array
or
Corsair DOMINATOR Airflow Fan
supports up to 6 Memory Modules in a Motherboard Array

and

Corsair H70 Hydro Series CPU Kjøler
Socket 775/1155/1156/1366, AM2/AM2+/AM3, 1600~2000 RPM, 120mm Vifte
or
CoolIT VANTAGE A.L.C. CPU Kjøler
Socket 775/1156/1366, AM2/AM2+/AM3, 120mm Vifte, 1100 - 2500 RPM

Or if there's another brand that's better..


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Ram cooling generally is ok with good case air flow and depending on the CPU cooler my actually be in the way.

I'm not a big fan of liquid cooling liquids and electronics don't mix well, they have their applications for quiet operation or wild overclocks but the H50/H70 doesn't do well in either of those applications.

For stock CPU clocks the stock Intel fan/heatsink works well, for mild clocks and low noise I often use the ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 7 Pro (Revision 2 for 1366 socket) or the ZALMAN CNPS9900ALED for higher clocks or added eye candy.


----------



## Strauts (Feb 16, 2010)

Alright, guess I'll just stay with the stock cooler then. 

Thanks for all your help, both of you. I really appreciate it!

Support is great as ever!


----------



## Strauts (Feb 16, 2010)

Ah, forgot one detail. Should i place the RAM in the light brown or dark brown spots in the ASUS SABERTOOTH X58, Socket-1366?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The light colored slots A1, B1, C1 counting from the CPU they would be 2, 4, & 6.
It's different from previous setup's that started with the first slot from the CPU.


----------



## Strauts (Feb 16, 2010)

Alright, thanks again! 
Ordered and on it's way!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Be sure to let us know how it goes


----------



## Strauts (Feb 16, 2010)

Will do


----------



## Strauts (Feb 16, 2010)

Okay, so I got the PC up and running now, getting good stats in Windows experience index. Haven't tried any games yet.
Now i have these stats
CPU: 7,5
RAM: 7,5
Graphics: 7,8
Gaming graphics: 7,8
Hard disk: 5,9 (Will this slow down my computer?)

However, when i start the PC i get this:
CPU fan error!
Press F1 to continue

I read that it may be caused by the CPU fan not being set to do enough RPM in the BIOS, but honestly I have no clue. Any idea?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Windows Experience is just numbers.
Are you using the OEM HSF?
Is the fan working?
Is the fan connected to the CPU Fan header on the Mobo?


----------



## Strauts (Feb 16, 2010)

Okay. 
Sorry, but what is OEM HSF? 
The fan is working yes, there are two slots i can enter the fan cable though. I'm going to test Age of Conan now, just have to update it..


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

OEM HSF is the stock heatsink that comes with the processor.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Strauts said:


> Okay.
> Sorry, but what is OEM HSF?
> The fan is working yes, there are two slots i can enter the fan cable though. I'm going to test Age of Conan now, just have to update it..


Only one of the 2 is for the CPU fan, make sure your using the correct one.


----------



## Strauts (Feb 16, 2010)

Okay, I had the wrong one  

Everything is running smooth, Black ops running at full settings at least.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Good to hear it up and running well 
The Windows scores were bumped up with the intro of win7 6 was the top in Vista, the hard drive score is decent for a platter(as opposed to a SSD) drive.


----------

